# F YOU NINTENDO! Why the Wii 3.4 update?!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 18, 2008)

Updating without your consent? Disallows further installation of apps? WTF!

On a related note, as long as you use Gecko OS you can circumvent system updates found on games, at the same time play import games regardless of region!

And no, this is not piracy!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 18, 2008)

More like, trying to say to the (on-line) cheaters "Ha ha!".


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well I haven't updated yet (fresh 3.2 Wii here) and Gecko OS has been friendly with me.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, from a technical viewpoint there is a very thin line between harmless homebrew hacking, cheating, and actual piracy.

Why scream at Nintendo now?  Sony's been doing that with firmware updates for months.


----------



## Elite723 (Nov 18, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## AlexX (Nov 18, 2008)

Like Stratadrake said, there's a fine line between the harmless stuff and cheating/piracy, and once you're able to do one morality is more or less all that stops you from doing the others. In that case, is it really such a good idea to trust the players to not abuse it?

And yeah, Sony has been doing it for like... ever. Nintendo isn't anything special.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 18, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Like Stratadrake said, there's a fine line between the harmless stuff and cheating/piracy, and once you're able to do one morality is more or less all that stops you from doing the others. In that case, is it really such a good idea to trust the players to not abuse it?
> 
> And yeah, Sony has been doing it for like... ever. Nintendo isn't anything special.



You can't essentially "pirate" Wii unless you use a modchip. Homebrew doesn't let you play burned games.

Except that Sony has given up on it regarding firmware updates (though their latest models are, as far as I know, not yet hacked).

I am screaming at Nintendo because they have that auto-update feature without your consent, and their consistent battle with homebrew.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 18, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I am screaming at Nintendo because they have that auto-update feature without your consent, and their consistent battle with homebrew.


You can cancel the updates and be just fine, you just can't access the Wii Shop (which you seem to be pretty strongly against using going by your other topics, so it's not that big a deal).


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh no, a company wants to stop people who are cheating and/or stealing games! Gasp!

Oh, shut the hell up. This is called "business". It's not "suck your dick and inflate your ego".


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, they actually just keep blocking Twilight Hack. So they're actively seeking out to get rid of homebrew in general. Not just stopping people from cheating and/or stealing games.

This is Nintendo slapping you in the face and telling you they decide what goes on your console, not you.

If they really wanted to stop it, they would figure out how to get rid of current Homebrew Channel installations along with blocking the Twilight Hack so people can't use homebrew at all. But no, they just care about stopping new installations.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2008)

Would you rather wind up having to enter a stupid Serial Code to be able to PLAY the game in the first place only to find that if it doesn't really interest you and you wanna sell it only to discover that you can't because it's essentially stuck to you for life? 


Hey he's strongly against the Wii shop in the first place.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 19, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Would you rather wind up having to enter a stupid Serial Code to be able to PLAY the game in the first place only to find that if it doesn't really interest you and you wanna sell it only to discover that you can't because it's essentially stuck to you for life?



Actually, that is exactly what you have to do with Wii Speak that comes with AC:WW to get it working, so used owners will essentially be screwed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 19, 2008)

^Pretty much. I hate that code they implemented.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 19, 2008)

meh dont care, I lost all my data on my Wii, so it doesnt bother me.


----------



## Kajet (Nov 19, 2008)

Can you use a gamecube controller instead of the wiimote on the menus yet? Sucks to need 2AA's just to play GC games...


----------



## AlexX (Nov 19, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> This is Nintendo slapping you in the face and telling you they decide what goes on your console, not you.


How indignant. Companies don't want people messing around with their games because when given the chance for freedom the first thing people do is abuse the heck out of it. Case-in-point: the Brawl mod to turn Zero Suit Samus into Nude Samus.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> How indignant.
> 
> Companies don't want people messing around with their games because when given the chance for freedom the first thing people do is abuse the heck out of it. Case-in-point: the Brawl mod to turn Zero Suit Samus into Nude Samus.



^ This.

Y'know, it may be harder for them to make these updates if the idiots who use homebrew would stop posting about it on sites like Youtube...


----------



## Inices (Nov 19, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Can you use a gamecube controller instead of the wiimote on the menus yet? Sucks to need 2AA's just to play GC games...



This. Pressing A should make it zoom in on the Disc channel, pressing it again should start the game. They could very easily make the entire Wii menu usable with a GC controller. 

I think if you hold down a button at the health and safety screen it boots the disc in some sort of safety mode, but I forget.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Nov 19, 2008)

I loled.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 19, 2008)

But you PAID for the game.

Really, this is like buying a game, but not letting you access 100% of the disc. You have to pay extra. >_>


----------



## Emil (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But you PAID for the game.
> 
> Really, this is like buying a game, but not letting you access 100% of the disc. You have to pay extra. >_>



Theyve dont that before. Perfect Dark 64 anyone?


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But you PAID for the game.
> 
> Really, this is like buying a game, but not letting you access 100% of the disc. You have to pay extra. >_>



No. This is illegal activity. Nintendo doesn't want to have to take the fall for a bunch of hackers who just want to import stuff. Besides, isn't that what sites like Google are for? As far as I know, it's not illegal to just buy a Japanese system online...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 19, 2008)

Emil said:


> Theyve dont that before. Perfect Dark 64 anyone?



That was because games like PD, DK64 and LoZ:MM are so massive, that the Jumper Pak doesn't have enough memory to be able to handle the game.


----------



## Emil (Nov 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That was because games like PD, DK64 and LoZ:MM are so massive, that the Jumper Pak doesn't have enough memory to be able to handle the game.



Yeah, ok, I believe that


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That was because games like PD, DK64 and LoZ:MM are so massive, that the Jumper Pak doesn't have enough memory to be able to handle the game.



I remember going all crazy because I rented DK64 before I got the expansion pack (I was young!).


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Actually, that is exactly what you have to do with Wii Speak that comes with AC:WW to get it working, so used owners will essentially be screwed.



I see...Good thing I don't intend to get Animal Crossing since I already own The Sims.  (I never actually see it when it's used for over $5)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 19, 2008)

How would Nintendo fall though?

Also, yeah, I won't also buy AC. It's the same game with the same graphics in N64.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 19, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> I see...Good thing I don't intend to get Animal Crossing since I already own The Sims.  (I never actually see it when it's used for over $5)


Animal Crossing is actually more comparable to Harvest Moon, if you ask me.

Anyways, I'm personally against Wii Speak in general. To understand why I'll point out that my friends admit to having voice chat off while on Xbox Live 95% of the time. Gee, I wonder why...



> Also, yeah, I won't also buy AC. It's the same game with the same graphics in N64.


Graphics are relatively meaningless in a game like Animal Crossing. That said, some believe the overly toony graphics are part of the game's charm, so...


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> That said, I'm against Wii Speak in general. To understand why I'll point out that my friends admit to having voice chat off while on Xbox Live 95% of the time. Gee, I wonder why...



I was the same way with AC:WW.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I was the same way with AC:WW.


How so? You can't play with random people in Wild World, and if a person is pissing you off you can just kick them relatively easily (or just leave if you're in their town).


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 19, 2008)

No, I used a wrong term.

Basically, what I mean is that it's the same game ported in different systems. And even Harvest Moon has tasks that are rewarding.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> How so? You can't play with random people in Wild World, and if a person is pissing you off you can just kick them relatively easily (or just leave if you're in their town).



I mean, the mic still works, so I just turn the sound down, so I couldn't hear the other people.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No, I used a wrong term.
> 
> Basically, what I mean is that it's the same game ported in different systems. And even Harvest Moon has tasks that are rewarding.



I'm not sure what it is, but I actually find HM fun (especially HM64).


----------



## AlexX (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> No, I used a wrong term.
> 
> Basically, what I mean is that it's the same game ported in different systems. And even Harvest Moon has tasks that are rewarding.


It could also be argued that Harvest Moon games (aside from the DS RPG hybrid) are also more or less the same.

The rewards in Animal Crossing is being able to customize your house and character however you like. There's far more freedom compared to Harvest Moon, though you can still develop relationships with the NPCs (granted, they always mostly share personalities due to the vast amount, but each has a subtle difference and starting from Wild World they all start to say different things as you get more friendly with them).


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> I'm not sure what it is, but I actually find HM fun (especially HM64).



You actually have a GOAL to work towards in Harvest Moon? It's more like Sim Farm.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 19, 2008)

You're actually the first person I know who supports AC.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 19, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> You actually have a GOAL to work towards in Harvest Moon? It's more like Sim Farm.



Yes, the goal in HM is to marry a town girl, and get your farm working at a decent level. HM64, the game "ends" after three years, though you can keep playing after that.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You're actually the first person I know who supports AC.



AC is a fun game, actually. For a while, until you get everything for the catalog and the museum. Trying to get a bank account of 999,999,999 Bells is almost impossible without hacking or using an Action Replay.


----------



## Kangamutt (Nov 19, 2008)

Inices said:


> This. Pressing A should make it zoom in on the Disc channel, pressing it again should start the game. They could very easily make the entire Wii menu usable with a GC controller.
> 
> I think if you hold down a button at the health and safety screen it boots the disc in some sort of safety mode, but I forget.



Just to add, it works just like that when you have the classic controller attachment on it. You use the left control stick to move the pointer and hit A to select channels.
All they would need is an internet-based update, right?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> AC is a fun game, actually. For a while, until you get everything for the catalog and the museum. Trying to get a bank account of 999,999,999 Bells is almost impossible without hacking or using an Action Replay.



I found that in the GC version you could cheat by playing with time. Set a town on Sunday....buy turnips....and then go to another town within the same time frame, once you set it on that one day of the week when turnip prices are the highest.

It's easy bells. You can pay off the final form of the house in one day.

I happened to like Animal Crossing, but that is just me. Harvest Moon bored me...while AC didn't.

I am looking forward to the new AC. I hope they do better on customizing your character. You should be able to choose how she/he looks from the beginning...amongst other things.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Can you use a gamecube controller instead of the wiimote on the menus yet? Sucks to need 2AA's just to play GC games...



Go out to a store and spend money to get the get-up that gives you two packs of rechargeable batterys made for the wii-mote and the sand wii-motes into. Then problem solved. It's what I did. It's not that expensive and the charge lasts a good while on each pack.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 19, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I found that in the GC version you could cheat by playing with time. Set a town on Sunday....buy turnips....and then go to another town within the same time frame, once you set it on that one day of the week when turnip prices are the highest.
> 
> It's easy bells. You can pay off the final form of the house in one day.
> 
> ...


well you can make your char look like your Mii


----------



## Trpdwarf (Nov 19, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> well you can make your char look like your Mii



That would be downgrading the character...quality and graphics wise.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

Well i'm sure you don't need a store upgrade to change the character's look this time... Clothes have more complex designs now I believe. And you can get a shoe color change from a skunk who shines them.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I am screaming at Nintendo because they have that auto-update feature without your consent, and their consistent battle with homebrew.


Disable WiiConnect24.


----------



## Tomtenizze (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You can't essentially "pirate" Wii unless you use a modchip. Homebrew doesn't let you play burned games.



Actually, you can play some pirated Wii games without a modchip but you do need some homebrew. The NTSC version of Zelda works fine on my PAL Wii machine without modchip


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 19, 2008)

Tomtenizze said:


> Actually, you can play some pirated Wii games without a modchip but you do need some homebrew. The NTSC version of Zelda works fine on my PAL Wii machine without modchip



Like I said, it would be easier to just import a Japanese Wii console...


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 19, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I am screaming at Nintendo because they have that auto-update feature without your consent, and their consistent battle with homebrew.


I dont mind cause I would forget about updates, if you want to whine about Nintendo just thinking "well we'll do the updates for you so you wont forget or concentrate on more important matters" for the rest of us, then live the rest of your Wii life disconnected from WiiConnect24


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 20, 2008)

Playing a different region =/= pirating as far as I know.

Pirating = playing "back up" copies.


----------

